# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Ищу 1с предприятие 8.3.18 или 8.3.18 желательно repack

## FandoMaice

Ищу 1с предприятие 8.3.18 или 8.3.19 желательно repack но скачивать нужно больше 6 часов. Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ищу 1с предприятие 8.3.18 или 8.3.19 желательно repack но скачивать нужно больше 6 часов. Помогите пожалуйста


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page58
Скачивайте по зеркалу 3

----------

Splashes (24.04.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ищу 1с предприятие 8.3.18 или 8.3.19 желательно repack но скачивать нужно больше 6 часов. Помогите пожалуйста


Единственное, вопрос: а на фига качать репаки с использованием лекарства от Mimo-UniDll ? Качай оригинал и сам ставь это лекарство! Другое дело репаки от Well, хотя...

----------


## GoldenScrew

а разве лекарство Mimo-UniDll не содержит трояна?

----------


## ikalichkin

> а разве лекарство Mimo-UniDll не содержит трояна?


А часто ли Вы видели взлом без троянского кода? Такой белый и пушистый...
Курица не птица,  хак-троян не вирь!

----------

uforasta (04.03.2022)

----------


## greennik48

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page58
> Скачивайте по зеркалу 3


Скачиваю пишет не корректный. Что делаю не так?

----------


## greennik48

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page58
> Скачивайте по зеркалу 3


Скачиваю пишет не корректный. Что делаю не так?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скачиваю пишет не корректный. Что делаю не так?


Когда, кто и что пишет? Скачиваются нормально. Может быть нужно запускать установку от имени Администратора.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скачиваю пишет не корректный. Что делаю не так?


Возьмите отсюда https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8spo/zuLV21wLf

----------

